# Peacocks lots of em



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

and a hormoned out littl german red from big als

I have another good quality german red in other pics i have to post still


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

steve.. absolutely stunning pics.. I did not realize you had so many different breeds of peacocks. time to make another Visit folks, and if you haven't. then you should.. ;-)

cheers!!!!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm not so much into cichlids, but these guys are gorgeous, no question. Very nice quality pics too.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice peacocks indeed.
--
Paul


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

hurry up and get over here with that camera steve.. your hired..


----------



## stitchieranks (Jul 20, 2013)

*peacocks*

nice pics steve, how can i get my peacocks and haps looking as nice as yours? how many times a day u feed them?


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

stitchieranks said:


> nice pics steve, how can i get my peacocks and haps looking as nice as yours? how many times a day u feed them?


Thanks patrick,

It's all about the love  but in all honesty i feed 2 times a day, using NLS cichlid 2mm and North fin 2 mm, Also complimented by NLS H2O flake and Omega super veggie Kelp Flake.

All the tanks have plants, and they seem to keep the fish somewhat happier than without.

In all honesty, I think I just got the right fish at the right time from the Right folks.  Hope your ngara is looking as good as the pics up top.

And my biggest problem in all tanks is algae, I over light my tanks, because i like to see the fish, but it's the trade off i suppose, More plants helps control it but i can't keep enough plants in certain tanks to keep em clean. Some great and spotless others are algae filled nightmares, I need to tune that in and i'll be happy.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

more new additions

Wild Caught Aulonocara Korneliae
Albino Eureka Red
"eureka red"


----------



## Ralfie Boy (Apr 18, 2011)

nice Peacock collection buddy. Is the Korneliae the one you just got when I ran into you? very nice.


----------



## people (Aug 21, 2013)

beautiful fishes. what lights do you use?

Wild Caught Aulonocara Korneliae


----------



## mattymac (Dec 15, 2012)

What is the fourth last peacock in the pictures? I have one, trying to identify.


----------



## Ralfie Boy (Apr 18, 2011)

If I can still count, it is a Lwanda Peacock. Here is a good link to help you identify peacocks:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=3

Cheers


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Really great looking fish!

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------

